# Tosa BRT



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Tosa BRT son of Drakon Varta and Viagra Tsvit



2 months 11Lbs


2 months 2 weeks 22Lbs


3 months 2 weeks 33Lbs


4 months 44Lbs


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

All I see are X's.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SamWu1 said:


> All I see are X's.


I see thumbnail pictures.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! :biggrin::biggrin: He looks so happy. Too bad you don't live closer...him and Duncan would have fun together! Thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Gorgeous boy! :biggrin::biggrin: He looks so happy. Too bad you don't live closer...him and Duncan would have fun together! Thanks for sharing. :smile:


I´m sure he would love Duncan! He kisses every dog on the streets, even the ones that try to bite him He is a very calm dog in the house and very easy to train. When it gets dark, his protection instinct is reveiled and lets no one get closer to me in the streets. He does this since he was 3 monts old.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> I´m sure he would love Duncan! He kisses every dog on the streets, even the ones that try to bite him He is a very calm dog in the house and very easy to train. When it gets dark, his protection instinct is reveiled and lets no one get closer to me in the streets. He does this since he was 3 monts old.


I know what you mean! It's crazy how young they are when they start becoming protective. Duncan is the same way...except he is very aloof with other dogs and people. Duncan is now 7 1/2 months old.

Exactly how old is your boy? 4 months? Such a cutie. :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I know what you mean! It's crazy how young they are when they start becoming protective. Duncan is the same way...except he is very aloof with other dogs and people. Duncan is now 7 1/2 months old.
> 
> Exactly how old is your boy? 4 months? Such a cutie. :smile:


My boy is now 4 months and 1 week old. Unfortunately other dogs in my area have more than 3 years old, and don´t want to play with him. But he never gives up and holds to their neck (he always goes to the neck) and pushes them down over and over again. When he gets biten it seems like he doesn´t care and does everything over and over again:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Handsome!
I am really becoming partial to this breed!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks danemama and spookychick:smile:


----------

